# Rancilio Rocky or MAHLKONIG VARIO?



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats the question do i keep my Rocky is the Vario an upgrade grind wise?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The vario should be a better grinder, certainly will allow you to get a much more precise adjustment on the grind, and it has decent sized burrs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll find that static is virtually non-existent on the Vario too. Every Rocky I have had the pleasure of using has had static issues.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Please have a look at this about 11mins 10 seconds in the sets the fine adjustment presses start then about 5-10 seconds in the fine adjustment knob jumps.Should this happen?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, but if it does then Baratza can provide shims to fit which eliminates this.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Surely this should not happen! If they have shims for this, it suggests a widespread problem, is this indicative of build quality and the use of so much plastic?

I binned my Vario, it was one of the first UK ones to be sold because the levers used to bounce up and down. 4 years on and it is still a problem.

Have a look At aeureka Mignon!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Earlier models are affected. The later models had the modifications fitted prior to shipping (as I understand it)


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmm This is most defiantly a concern to me its the last thing i would want to happen just get dialed in perfect then half way through the grind the adjuster moves and bang there goes the perfect shot. I think i would rather keep Rocky and declump as i do now.My only other option would be a pre loved Mazzer mini (the rest are far too big) but even then i have my doubts as i have yet to go into a good coffee house (no i wouldn't spend my hard earned in a Costa) and see a Mazzer of any form,the Eureka is intriguing whats the difference between the v2 and v1?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

redricks said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm This is most defiantly a concern to me its the last thing i would want to happen just get dialed in perfect then half way through the grind the adjuster moves and bang there goes the perfect shot. I think i would rather keep Rocky and declump as i do now.My only other option would be a pre loved Mazzer mini (the rest are far too big) but even then i have my doubts as i have yet to go into a good coffee house (no i wouldn't spend my hard earned in a Costa) and see a Mazzer of any form,the Eureka is intriguing whats the difference between the v2 and v1?


Huh? Lots of decent cafes use mazzers.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Must just live in an area where they dont perhaps there tied up in a lease contract for machine and grinder i just dont recall seeing any.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

redricks said:


> ?.....as i have yet to go into a good coffee house (no i wouldn't spend my hard earned in a Costa) and see a Mazzer of any form


Enjoyed a flat white in North Tea Power this morning - they use a Mazzer Robur.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

V2 offers grind on demand. Press the of against the switch and away you go. V1 is timed


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Newer vario models are not affected by this. Have had mine for o e year and never had a problem

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty much every coffee shop I've ever seen has a mazzer in it









They are THE standard by which other grinders are judged. Doesn't mean they are the best, just means they are in such wide spread use that they are generally the first thing people compare to.

I'm tempted by a mazzer, but in the home environment, they generally need a few modifications to make them work elegantly, and even then, grind retention can be an issue.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Vario is more of a home machine really. Great for limited space

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A lot of coffeeshops have Vario's as their decaf or guest espresso grinders


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Indeed... My regular place in Edinburgh use a vario for decaf, because its such a rarely used thing.

I wonr if a vario would offer a significant enough upgrade over the iberital mc2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

shrink said:


> I wonder if a vario would offer a significant enough upgrade over the iberital mc2


Yes, a big difference 'if' using multiple brew methods.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I only brew espresso

But wonder if the flavour profile from big flat burrs might better the small conical on the mc2

My other option is mazzer mini e with SJ burrs


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

True, have seen plenty in coffee shops. I always presumed as a line up in there range it was aimed at home/small commercial, whereas mazzer grinders are always labeled up as for commercial use only.

Think the vario is a lovely machine. Don't know why people don't really like them on here. Also there support are great.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

My espresso currently have the Various on offer for £312 seems a good deal or do I wait for a used Mazzer mini?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

There's a mazzer mini in for sale section right now, worth checking out.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

redricks said:


> My espresso currently have the Various on offer for £312 seems a good deal or do I wait for a used Mazzer mini?


Didn't know myespresso did Varios but Mycoffeeitalia are doing them for £309- is that who you meant? £309 is a good price.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

defiantly myespresso sorry.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/529/mahlkoning-vario-home


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

redricks said:


> defiantly myespresso sorry.


Yeah, sorry I found it now. It says new product so must be intro offer. Watch out its not a grey import and I'm not sure how much support myespresso offer. I'm sure they're ok, maybe someone else here has experience of them. For such a low price it's worth asking a few questions though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Macoffee said:


> Yeah, sorry I found it now. It says new product so must be intro offer. Watch out its not a grey import and I'm not sure how much support myespresso offer. I'm sure they're ok, maybe someone else here has experience of them. For such a low price it's worth asking a few questions though.


Check out equipment retailer reviews on this forum for Myespresso. Caveat emptor as my Latin teacher used to say!







:act-up:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

redricks, why not wait for the grind Off event to take place, before you leap into the market with wallet outstretched. You may actually find that there are far better alternatives to the usual 2, hyped up suspects recommended by the masses on here, and by that I mean, the VARIO and the MAZZER SUPER JOLLY (second hand of course!)


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Not had much time for browsing on here when is the Grind off and where please.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Huh? Lots of decent cafes use mazzers.


Seem to be everywhere around here, from the local Costa to the independents. Not sure on exact models though...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Macoffee said:


> Didn't know myespresso did Varios but Mycoffeeitalia are doing them for £309- is that who you meant? £309 is a good price.


Coffee Italia are hit and miss - see the reviews thread on these forums.

After previous dealings with them I purchased my Vario from Has Bean, pay a bit more but I know support is there if I need it.

I went for Vario over Rocky and am glad I did!


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Coffee Italia are hit and miss - see the reviews thread on these forums.
> 
> After previous dealings with them I purchased my Vario from Has Bean, pay a bit more but I know support is there if I need it.
> 
> I went for Vario over Rocky and am glad I did!


I spoke to Steve about some 'suspiciously' low Vario prices online atm. So you're right, as soon as I have the money ill purchase from Steve.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Macoffee said:


> I spoke to Steve about some 'suspiciously' low Vario prices online atm. So you're right, as soon as I have the money ill purchase from Steve.


Macoffee - could you explain the atm above - thanks.

I bought a Silvia and Vario from Cafe Italia and the sale was faultless. Their prices are the lowest but I have a suspicion that their after sales support, should anything go wrong, might be problematic. I guess this is what people who have posted negatively about Cafe Italia are referring to. If I recall, you can, if buying from Cafe Italia, pay by PayPal which gives protection. The lower price comes as a gamble. If the machine develops a problem during the warranty period, you might have difficulty getting it sorted with a company that is based in Italy. Buying from the likes of Hasbean or CoffeeHit will give reassurance during the warranty period that any fault will be dealt with.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What is termed as suspiciously low?

Coffee Omega and Has Bean have the Vario for £348 and £350 respectively

I've not seen it 'new' below this price


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Macoffee - could you explain the atm above - thanks.
> 
> I bought a Silvia and Vario from Cafe Italia and the sale was faultless. Their prices are the lowest but I have a suspicion that their after sales support, should anything go wrong, might be problematic. I guess this is what people who have posted negatively about Cafe Italia are referring to. If I recall, you can, if buying from Cafe Italia, pay by PayPal which gives protection. The lower price comes as a gamble. If the machine develops a problem during the warranty period, you might have difficulty getting it sorted with a company that is based in Italy. Buying from the likes of Hasbean or CoffeeHit will give reassurance during the warranty period that any fault will be dealt with.


Atm - at the minute???

What you've said in your post is pretty much what Steve said, I intend to pay a bit more and buy from him. I'll also be holding him to his word should anything go wrong with my potential purchase.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Macoffee said:


> Atm - at the minute???


Ah, that's what it means. Many thanks.


----------

